# Time for brakes



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Apparently, there are a few options for direct bolt on Brembo calipers. 12" option and larger 12.6, or 12.9 that require drilling out the spindles to 14mm. Which is reversible. 

SneakerFix will likely chime in. He knows much more about it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I've been looking for some high quality alternatives. So far the only thing I've come across is R1 Concepts Premiere line as an upgrade. Stop Tech makes some as well but they're $70-$90 apiece and only come in slotted/drilled, which is pointless for a street car. I have no reason to believe that I'm paying extra for anything other than the drilled holes and slots. 

EBC has a few options as well, but you either go into $100+ for each rotor or you just pay extra to have it drilled and slotted. I just want a high quality blank. 

The R1 rotors are supposed to be G3500 castings instead of the typical G3000, which should resist wear better.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I have found a company and I am awaiting their return email but it looks promising.CEIKA | Custom-built Big Brake Kits.

For some reason I have trouble trusting R1. I really wanna go big brake. Especially if I can get the pair under 1k.
I had good success with ebc green stuff pads but the rotors they supplied were basically crossdrilled and slot oem.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I don't do no name stuff especially for brakes. The Brembo calipers, rotors pads and stainless lines can be put together for $600-$800.

Something similar to this. 

http://zzperformance.com/ecotec/14-5-inch-front-brake-kit.html?SID=ehvjgg7qfle0p6igvmmg5g3756


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> I have found a company and I am awaiting their return email but it looks promising.CEIKA | Custom-built Big Brake Kits.
> 
> For some reason I have trouble trusting R1. I really wanna go big brake. Especially if I can get the pair under 1k.
> I had good success with ebc green stuff pads but the rotors they supplied were basically crossdrilled and slot oem.


Everything I've seen indicates it's a rebranded Centric premium line rotor, except the centric rotor isn't as easy to get and it's about the same price. What you saw is the reason I refuse to get a drilled/slotted rotor. About every rotor I've seen that is cut up or has holes in it is just a fancy OEM rotor. Been there, done that, never again. I want to pay more for a better quality blank rotor. The R1 Premiere line rotors are a G3500 casting. The e-line are a G3000 casting like everything else. That's the #1 reason I've been looking at them. 

I'll be honest, for the kind of driving I do on this car, a high quality set of blanks and a good brake fluid will work perfectly well. I just don't want to have to buy a new set of rotors every 40k miles because they are such junk. Back in the day, I paid $200 for a set of powerstop drilled rotors for my Regal, and those lasted me over 100k miles (I think it was closer to 120k miles) before I had to replace them because one of my calipers seized and made the rotor glow. Still never wore unevenly. I don't think they're using the same metal quality anymore though.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

CENTRIC PREMIUM BRAKE ROTORS - Centric Parts

Double disc ground, black electro coating, mill balanced. G3500 casting. 

R1 Concepts Car Brake Rotor Disc - OEM Rotors,POE.

Double disc ground, black electro coating, mill balanced. G3500 casting. 

Read the product descriptions. I'm almost 100% sure that these are the same rotor.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

That settles it. I'm ordering two of these G3500 rotors. They're the Centric premium rotors. Part number 120.62130.
http://www.centricparts.com/products/centric-premium-brake-rotors

With these pads (Posi Quiet Semi-Metallic). Part number 106.15220.
http://www.centricparts.com/products/brake-friction


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

+1 for PowerStop, back in the day. Had a set on each of my 5 DSMs. PowerStop and Axxis Metal Master pads. 3300 pound car stopped so hard the blood would rush to the front of your face.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

I was one of the 1st on this site to fool around with brakes, since i was doing Lapping on a Racetrack every week.

It depends on one factor only : What do you do with your car ?

Do you Race ? If not, just some *Centric plain rotors* with *Hawk HP plus pads* will be enough.

Go on *Tirerack.com* and you can get both at a good price delivered at your home.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

xtremerevolution said:


> that settles it. I'm ordering two of these g3500 rotors. They're the centric premium rotors. Part number 120.62130.
> CENTRIC PREMIUM BRAKE ROTORS - Centric Parts
> 
> with these pads (posi quiet semi-metallic). Part number 106.15220.
> BRAKE FRICTION - Centric Parts


im glad my thread tipped you over the edge lol.

I am gonna go big brakes the zzp looks like rebuilt oem f-body parts, so hopefully ceika comes thru!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

cruzetech said:


> +1 for powerstop, back in the day. Had a set on each of my 5 dsms. Powerstop and axxis metal master pads. 3300 pound car stopped so hard the blood would rush to the front of your face.


yea i used to sell powerstop products with good success but the shop i have been working for stays away from mechanical so i have been out of the game for a while


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> im glad my thread tipped you over the edge lol.
> 
> I am gonna go big brakes the zzp looks like rebuilt oem f-body parts, so hopefully ceika comes thru!


If you looked at all the threads about brakes in this Forum, then you saw mine about the ZZP kit...

That kit isnt perfect, but i had it for years now and its decent, way better then stock when paired with the Rotors and Pads i posted earlier. (Centric rotors + Hawk HP plus)

Btw, if you have a good budget, u can go with this : Ksport Adjustable Coilover Systems, Camber Kits and Suspension Products | Ksport Store


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

> Btw, if you have a good budget, u can go with this : Ksport Adjustable Coilover Systems, Camber Kits and Suspension Products | Ksport Store


Those specify 1.6 and 1.8. My guess is the bolt pattern is 5x115. May need to get them drilled. Apparently there are some GM Brembo Calipers that bolt right on.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> im glad my thread tipped you over the edge lol.
> 
> I am gonna go big brakes the zzp looks like rebuilt oem f-body parts, so hopefully ceika comes thru!


I can't justify larger rotors unless I'm abusing the car on a track. Semi-metallic pads as a start will improve my braking performance. Already running AMSOIL's brake fluid. Big brakes outside the track are more of a novelty than anything.


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow, someone who's honest enuf to admit he's tough on brakes!


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

If you are thinking about some serious performance upgrade, I would recommend you to check out the aftermarket brake kit made by KSport. Their ProComp complete front brake upgrade kitis designed to enhance the braking power. I am sure you will be satisfied with the end result. The kit is available in 3 different sizes of your choice. 

Follow the link, if you need more details: KSport® - Chevy Cruze 2013 ProComp Front Brake Kit

If any additional question appear, I will be more than glad to help you.


----------

